# Methadrone



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

After seeing all the media reports recently I wanted to know if anybody has had experiences with this 'legal' drug?

Im not into rec drugs personally but in my late teens I did a bit of coke and pills on just a couple of occassions, but havent done anything like that for over 5 years now.

About a year ago I was in york for a weekend seeing a few mates, and all people were talking about at night in the pubs/clubs were this legal drug called 'bubbles'. As it was legal and I'd had a few drinks (which is rare) I stupidly thought it must be crap and not really do anything....WRONG.

Within 20 mins after taking the capsule my heart was racing, I was sweating and could hardly see, everyones voices sounded funny and I geniunely thought I may die. Another 10 mins later and the feeling that stuff gives was absolute euphoria, and it lasted for several hours, cant really explain it but ecstasy and cocaine do not affect your mind anywhere near as much as this stuff.

After finding out what it was and the effects I feel really lucky and also foolish for not finding out what it was before (its actually plant food). But what worries me is that the city I was in hundereds of people were doing this on a regular basis (2-3 times per week). I dont think it can be made illegal soon enough, I know this wont stop people but, I for one probably would have thought more about it if it was an 'illegal' drug. Its absolutely mind bending and more people will die from it if its not stopped.

Just wanted to share my experience and hopefully put just one person off the idea of taking this stuff


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> After seeing all the media reports recently I wanted to know if anybody has had experiences with this 'legal' drug?
> 
> Im not into rec drugs personally but in my late teens I did a bit of coke and pills on just a couple of occassions, but havent done anything like that for over 5 years now.
> 
> ...


If you are stupid enough to presume that legal means safe you have no one to blame but yourself when you get hurt. btw the plant food is a legal disguise it has no use with plants. Also just because you were stupid enough to pop a pill some bloke gave you it does not mean a drug should be banned, plenty of people take this stuff knowing fully what they are doing and as long as they are not hurting others no one has a right to stop them.

I am however glad to hear you are okay after this bad experience though


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

I completely agree with you mate-taking stuff like that is such a gamble as you just don't know what is in it. Not worth it.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

mephedrone isnt it?

ive never taken it myself but its becoming quite popular in my town, known as M-Cat or meow meow im sure someone had alrady died from it but it doesnt seem to have slowed down the rate that it is consumed


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Random181 said:


> If you are stupid enough to presume that legal means safe you have no one to blame but yourself when you get hurt. btw the plant food is a legal disguise it has no use with plants. Also just because you were stupid enough to pop a pill some bloke gave you it does not mean a drug should be banned, plenty of people take this stuff knowing fully what they are doing and as long as they are not hurting others no one has a right to stop them.
> 
> I am however glad to hear you are okay after this bad experience though


I said myself it was a foolish mistake but thanks for the lesson in life.

I know you cant stop people doing stuff like this but many people like myself knew little about it so Im glad its in the media as people may become aware of the dangers now


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I had some a few weeks back. It was a decent hit but not in the same league as cocaine!

I also had far more than I was supposed to and was vomiting violently for 2 days.

Anyway who says its like coke needs a new dealer


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I had some a few weeks back. It was a decent hit but not in the same league as cocaine!
> 
> I also had far more than I was supposed to and was vomiting violently for 2 days.
> 
> Anyway who says its like coke needs a new dealer


Must have been different to what I had mate, (cut/less potent) as I know what decent coke is (have family in mexico) and it blew that stuff away. Or maybe youre just a machine and are immune :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I had it last summer at a club.......we keyed it.....was ill for half an hour then had the best night in years....not had it again......was a bank holiday binge.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

i have a bag of it here in front of me, been there for over a week now. A mate gave it to me but I dont know If I`ll bother with it TBH.

Seems there's hardly any thing on it, science wise.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Very popular around here, a lot of my mates will get it over coke given the choice so obviously it works. I never got round to trying it but dont think i will now tbh, as well as the deaths associated other things have put me off, eg a mate rubbed some on his gum and the next day they were blistered up to fvck, so who knows what it's doing to your insides.

Regarding the deaths havent they all come about due to using mcat with other recs. I thought the lads who died other day in Scunny also used methodone (i mean the heroin sub along with the methedrone). Also the other death i heard of was the girl a few months back but thought she mixed it with ket and coke??

Mixing stims with downers is always a recipe for disaster imo.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Whenever I hear about this stuff I just get a mental image of a load of teenagers huddled round in a greenhouse at their nans house.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

still like most things drug related

make it legal like **** and booze

tax it

instantly makes it safer and removes a huge portion of the buyers from having to deal with criminals...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"I completely agree with you mate-taking stuff like that is such a gamble as you just don't know what is in it. Not worth it. "

Pretty much the same as using UGL gear?

I would take a bet that these two recent deaths were caused by some sort of contamination rather than by the methadrone substance itself. And as far as I am aware the previous deaths caused when taking it, have been caused by the person having some kind of individual reaction to the drug. A good number of people can have a fatal reaction to peanuts too...

Nobody has even seen the results of any autopsy yet and the media are having a field day.

If someone died from taking a steroid substacnce laced with a fatal comtaminant, the media would be screaming for the use of steroids to be made illegal too.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have used this a few time when i wasnt really aware about the dangers.

Its not to bad sort of like E in a form.

Wont be touching it again though,

It is everywhere though, really does need a ban on it i think before it gets anymore out of control. I even saw a sticker put on cash machines around leeds advertising wher to get it from lol


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

noel said:


> still like most things drug related
> 
> make it legal like **** and booze
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, only the man in the street knows this, to a politician this means loss of votes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Whenever I hear about this stuff I just get a mental image of a load of teenagers huddled round in a greenhouse at their nans house.


ye lol,or chundering around there local garden centre


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

will it give me big arms?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never tried any recreational drug at all but know people who do this "bubbles" on a regular basis, absolute idiots in my opinion.........


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm quite a fan of the stuff.

It does vary in quality a lot though.

Sick of paying loads for sh1t coke and mdma seems to have dissapered off the face of the planet!

It's a good, cheap alternative though. As long as you're not stupid with the stuff.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Unless you are ever going to make money as a result of taking AASs(which is probably far less than 1% of users), then you are using them for recreational purposes.

As long as you aware of the risks, then you can decide if the risks outweigh the benefits.

What makes someone using methodrone more of an "idiot" than someone using steroids??

The media have put loads of deaths down to steroid use...Doesn`t stop loads of people from using them though does it??


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

its mephedrone surely.....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jungle said:


> Yeah I agree, only the man in the street knows this, to a politician this means loss of votes


however I bet a survey has never been done ....

I bet the amount lost by legalisation would no doubt be high

but how many people have in the past or currently use drugs - would then vote for this - bet its a decent number

plus non users who see the sense in it -

tax revenue increase immediately - very sensible in these times of huge budget deficits

less burdon on police

less brudon on health service due to contaminations

saves lives (as above)

removes some of the criminal element

create jobs in a drug licensing type bureau who control all of the new legal drugs

no doubt then benefit to pharmaceutical companies - both revenue and jobs in this country...

bet those 2 groups tally up quite nicely


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Been about 5 threads upto now on it mate, look them up, you'l get more info  Good buzz, just don't abuse it if you're going to take it


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

never ever touch that kinda stuff, i like to be in control of my body and mind at all times


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

stupidity taking anything like that, people know the risks involved and still take them.

i have no sympathy at all.

When sh1t starts affecting your heart etc its a very dangerous game and not worth it at all.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> never ever touch that kinda stuff, i like to be in control of my body and mind at all times


Good view to have. I couldnt imagine not being 100% in control.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

dazsmith69 said:


> stupidity taking anything like that, people know the risks involved and still take them.
> 
> i have no sympathy at all.
> 
> When sh1t starts affecting your heart etc its a very dangerous game and not worth it at all.


Pretty much every REC drug then..


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

I first gave it a go the other week a normal sized line, i wrote it off as being crap compared to coke. but then me and my mate bashed a few lines and it was really nice!

I think with new drugs we should have a class D where there can be bought sold in small quantities untill further research is carried out and they can get a more suitable classification. (A B or C)

I think this is a time for a big shakeup in classification. Its so outdated!

I think drugs should be classed in order of danger. also Produce them pharmacutically, so people know what they are getting and taking. Tax them accordingly as previously mentioned you will remove a huge part of the crime surrounding drugs.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I had some a few weeks back. It was a decent hit but not in the same league as cocaine!
> 
> I also had far more than I was supposed to and was vomiting violently for 2 days.
> 
> Anyway who says its like coke needs a new dealer


all the coke I've had in liverpool has been pure sh!te, only had good coke once or twice, I find mephedrone a better option as its pure, and its cheap. Making it illegal is just going to push up prices, and make it less pure as it will be going through dealers..


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just heard on news someone has just died from taking it...


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Pretty much every REC drug then..


yup, you take a drug, expecting to get something positive out of it, and take the negatives.

Both Clen and Eph will both be harsh on your hearts.

although mephedrone will be neurotoxic too, Its all about moderation in my opinion. Knowing your limits. And know that you are taking a risk.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Good view to have. I couldnt imagine not being 100% in control.


So you never drink alcohol?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

noel said:


> still like most things drug related
> 
> make it legal like **** and booze
> 
> ...


Instantly makes it safer? Bollocks! Are **** safe? booze safe? rubbish. They kill hundreds of people daily.

Safe my ****.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Instantly makes it safer? Bollocks! Are **** safe? booze safe? rubbish. They kill hundreds of people daily.
> 
> Safe my ****.


Good point mate.

When someone dies from alcohol or **** is it on the news?

A couple of kids kill themselves on methedrone and it's all over the place!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread is hilarious.

When a story breaks in the media about someone dying from steroid use.

The reaction on boards like this, is "the media are sensationilising it"..."it probably wasn`t the steroids that caused the death"..."these people condemning steroids, have no real knowledge about them" etc etc...

Now a story breaks that two kids have died after taking methadrone. Tragic as this is, the results of an autopsy have not even been released yet. And you all jumping on the media bandwagon...

How many people on this thread really have any indepth knowledge of this substance??


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Them lads in sunny scunny that died didnt only take Mcat, the paper says there were also on methadone! and if they are supping away on bottles of methadone Im sure they were getting hold of other 'things'


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Instantly makes it safer? Bollocks! Are **** safe? booze safe? rubbish. They kill hundreds of people daily.
> 
> Safe my ****.


Not safer at all. but It could help us get out of recession :thumb:

Everyone is getting high, Government are getting money.

People are dying = more jobs.

:thumb:

Win Win :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Themanabolic said:


> Not safer at all. but It could help us get out of recession :thumb:
> 
> Everyone is getting high, Government are getting money.
> 
> ...


Legalise drugs to get us out of recession!?! now thats a ****ing plan! :thumb:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

goonerton said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> When a story breaks in the media about someone dying from steroid use.
> 
> ...


Very good point :thumbup1:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"stupidity taking anything like that, people know the risks involved and still take them.

i have no sympathy at all.

When sh1t starts affecting your heart etc its a very dangerous game and not worth it at all. "

It is widely accepted that a number of anabolic substances have an adverse effect on cholesterol levels, you don`t think this effect can affect your heart??


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

love the stuff but not good, was up for 3 days and didnt eat not good at all, but buzz is amaazing especially if its no been bashed up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Miike said:


> So you never drink alcohol?


Nope, not a drop mate. I used to but one day it just clicked on how much time and money i was wasting getting hammered and havnt drunk since. Call me boring but just like it this way.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Toxicology reports have been done with alot of class A's to some extent so at least you can educate yourself some bit about how it may affect your body. They know little to nothing about methadrone along with most legal highs.

You really dont know how toxic it is to your system, how can you if there is no research done on it.

I have taken it, i had some other stuff in my system at the time, just weed and alcohol. I got a better buzz from Methadrone than from snorting coke mixed with speed (the previous few months drugs of choice at the time)

It gives a strong effect similar to either very good coke or e in my opinion, this is not something to be messed with if they have little to no reports on how it affects people.

I do not think it should be legalized, I'd rather see weed come on stream first as its a much softer drug, although still causes its share of problems.

It's due to be banned over here in two weeks.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

"Instantly makes it safer? Bollocks! Are **** safe? booze safe? rubbish. They kill hundreds of people daily.

Safe my ****."

well seeing as people generally get sick from the contaminents in the drugs cut by dealers then if it was govt controlled it would be safer

dont get any crap in your weed or solids when in amsterdam - so yes its definately safer...im not saying it make the drugs risk free but you take your choice

same with AAS would you say an UGL has the same manufacturing facility as Schering? and is as Sterile??

People will take drugs whether legal or not......so why not control them properly

I never said anywhere that **** were good for you?


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

goonerton said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "stupidity taking anything like that, people know the risks involved and still take them.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt know, ive never taken any anabolic substances


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Nope, not a drop mate. I used to but one day it just clicked on how much time and money i was wasting getting hammered and havnt drunk since. Call me boring but just like it this way.


Then why are worried about the price of a pint in Prague :laugh:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

i bet more people have died/been hospitalized from alchol alone then this stuff


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Miike said:


> Then why are worried about the price of a pint in Prague :laugh:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Miike said:


> Then why are worried about the price of a pint in Prague :laugh:


TOUCHEY!!!

Im sure a couple of bevvies wont hurt after about 12 months without a drop, and hardly comparable to this "bubbles" drug. :thumb:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"i wouldnt know, ive never taken any anabolic substances"

Fair enough. I just find it funny people in glass houses throwing stones.

P.S good physique for 'unassisted' BTW(lol).


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> TOUCHEY!!!
> 
> Im sure a couple of bevvies wont hurt after about 12 months without a drop, and hardly comparable to this "bubbles" drug. :thumb:


How do you know though :tongue: ?

It could be the most anabolic thing since food :lol: :lol:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

goonerton said:


> "i wouldnt know, ive never taken any anabolic substances"
> 
> Fair enough. I just find it funny people in glass houses throwing stones.
> 
> P.S good physique for 'unassisted' BTW(lol).


  cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> How do you know though :tongue: ?
> 
> It could be the most anabolic thing since food :lol: :lol:


Can you document your gains for us from it?? :thumb:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Can you document your gains for us from it?? :thumb:


Lol, erm Its catabolic as fcuk :laugh:

Stops your appetite, increases your body temp, increases your HR.

Pretty sure it increases bowel motility In a bad way :lol: :lol:

I'm on a cut now though, so its all good 

Would never use it when on a bulk :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Noel

"make it legal like **** and booze"

"instantly makes it safer"

To me that implies. If you wernt meant to then fine. But i still dont agree with your viewpoint.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> Lol, erm Its catabolic as fcuk :laugh:
> 
> Stops your appetite, increases your body temp, increases your HR.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, sniff away then mate........ :lol:


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> TOUCHEY!!!
> 
> Im sure a couple of bevvies wont hurt after about 12 months without a drop, and hardly comparable to this "bubbles" drug. :thumb:


Havent drank since may last year, and had half a glass of champagne on new years..

Ill admit it. I was tipsy. Lightweight. Cheap date though haha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

saaam said:


> Havent drank since may last year, and had half a glass of champagne on new years..
> 
> Ill admit it. I was tipsy. Lightweight. Cheap date though haha.


I imagine ill be the same as it didnt take much to get me drunk when i did drink. Missus will love me in Prague drunk trying to go to strip joints off 1 pint eh!! :thumb:


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah same, always been lightweight, and havent drank for a year.. Holiday in Malia will be a nightmare.


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been doing alot of reading about this recently and there is actually some pretty decent info on it if you look hard enough, the compound itself has been around for years..

The general concensus amongst the online reccy drug community is that all these deaths are down to lack of knowledge, people are kickin this stuff in like it was coke which is insane,

A gram or two of this stuff should last a grown man a full night and people are snorting 5 and 6 grams in a couple of hours because its cheap and people wonder why they're dying.

Its tantamount to a newb coming on here and suggesting his first cycle be 3 gram of test and a gram of tren lol.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i used this stuff about 18 months ago when it was first becomming popular, was quite a bender of a night that started off with salvia then mephadrone. i think we got through about 4-5 bottles of wine between 3 people aswell.

was a fun night and id be lying if i said i didnt enjoy it, but found mephedrone too moreish i.e wanted to keep going and do more & more of the stuff and for me thats enough to put me off for life.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ha funny the people getting on their high horses about drug use and not knowing what they are putting in their bodies. hmm....


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Dont think banning it is the answer. More people die of booze and **** everyday but you dont here that in the paper every day. The media seem to be able to control the publics opinion on everything these days.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Took it a few times blew the loaf of me, good stuff.


----------



## meat pie (Jan 2, 2010)

**** that stuff a couple of lads round here died last weekend from it.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

ares1 said:


> i used this stuff about 18 months ago when it was first becomming popular, was quite a bender of a night that started off with salvia then mephadrone.* i think we got through about 4-5 bottles of wine between 3 people aswell.*
> 
> was a fun night and id be lying if i said i didnt enjoy it, but found mephedrone too moreish i.e wanted to keep going and do more & more of the stuff and for me thats enough to put me off for life.


that is quite a bender :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> ha funny the people getting on their high horses about drug use and not knowing what they are putting in their bodies. hmm....


Yep, because we all buy our roids from a safe source..... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Yep, because we all buy our roids from a safe source..... :whistling:


yeh


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

noel said:


> still like most things drug related
> 
> make it legal like **** and booze
> 
> ...


the problem with that is the goverment will then be responsible for any deaths caused by it so it would have to be tested for a long time before deemed safe and made legal.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Noel
> 
> "make it legal like **** and booze"
> 
> ...


Whats to disagree with, its fairly black and white.

Genuine cigarettes = as safe as they get - ie still dangerous, but no unnecessary contaminants.

Fake cigarettes, as we have seen come in on black market etc = much less safe, no one knows exactly whats in em', have been polymers and all sorts.

This stuff will UNDENIABLY get less safe (that is not to imply it IS safe just now obviously) if it is made illegal, because, as long as there is a demand, there will be a supply regardless of what the law says - but those serving that demand are a law unto themselves, and care only about making money.

Any drug, properly produced and regulated, is going to be safer than its underground equivalent, don't really see how this can be argued against?

Add to that the possibility of tax revenue, more openness etc and I can't see why it woudln't work - oh yeah, I can, meddling fvckwit idiots who believe in myth, fear, control of others and propaganda.

:cursing:

You know, Einstein said the definition of an idiot is someone who keeps banging on doing the same thing, expecting a different result. All politicians do is make things illegal - yet everytime they do, the problem gets worse. Idiots, the lot of them.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

This stuff is the best thing out there, I took some on my birthday last November, after drinking allday i took this at 7pm and felt totally sober again, so back on the drink til 4am then back home, after about a few taken off a key (so not full blown lines) I got a really bad heart palpitation that very nearly had me ringing for an ambulance, it was that bad, several mates felt like retching straight after taking it.

Good stuff.

But Id NEVER take it again, it does need making illegal IMO, and quickly, its too potent in pure form, and most of it is pure because its so cheap.

It deffo needs classifying same as Coke, but in all honesty, having taken this and seen many mates do it week in week out, its the potential to become more addictive than coke and E's simply as its pure and cheap, and extremly addictive.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Cluk89 said:


> i bet more people have died/been hospitalized from alchol alone then this stuff


These comments make me laugh, in all seriousness......

How much alcohol or tabocco are consumed compared to this......no comparison.....

People who die from alcohol or tabacco are 9/10 long term users.....

Its like saying how many die from gear than drink........then compare how many juice to how many drink....no brainer.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

There have been *2* reported deaths due to this stuff.......

I read somewhere (in the last few days) that alcohol kills 100 people EACH AND EVERY DAY!(i'm pretty sure that was in Britain alone though!!!!)

Not sure on the official numbers for cigarette deaths...but i PERSONALLY know more than two people who have died from smoking related causes.....

Making it illegal won't stop people getting their hands on it. Those who choose to take it don't think that its 'safe' just because its legal......they KNOW its just a matter of time before it becomes illegal and another 'legal' drug will be doing the rounds....nothing to do with safety, only the ease of which you can get your hands on it(imo)


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

well in that case I've changed me mind, methadrone all round please, i need me some of that :lol:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> its just a matter of time before it becomes illegal and another 'legal' drug will be doing the rounds....


Very true, i cant be certain but i believe it was alexander shulgin who discovered and made most of these aphetamine derivities, there are literally 1000's!

you cant ban every substance! plus 99% of these drugs are unheard of so publicly listing these as banned substances will only bring them into the public eye. PLUS books like Phikal by shulgin list how to make them all.

so making these wont be that difficult if people know they can sell them!

so what about lsd derivities? LSA which occurs naturally is legal in natural form yet class A when extracted. so will the natural form be banned like magic mushrooms and psylicyblin??

the only way to control these is to regulate them!

We cant ban a substance because 2 people die from it, or because it can be addictive!

Knowledge is the key here. the difference between any substance and a poison is only the quantity!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> There have been *2* reported deaths due to this stuff.......
> 
> I read somewhere (in the last few days) that alcohol kills 100 people EACH AND EVERY DAY!(i'm pretty sure that was in Britain alone though!!!!)
> 
> ...


At the time I tried it (around 12-18 months ago, I'd never heard of it and was told it was a legal high by a friend that gave me it. To me, if someone offered me 'herbal high legal cannabis substitute' I would just think it would be crap and not potent etc, which is what I wrongly thought about this stuff. I presumed as its legal etc then its just going to be a weak version of coke or pills. So what im saying is, maybe not so much ban it but, people need to be aware of the potency of this drug.

Remembering back, when i actually took the capsule along with 2 mates that also hadnt heard of this stuff, it hit me first and 15 mins later I was a state, my mates hadnt kicked in yet and were saying 'this is ****, gona have another' luckily i talked them out of it and I honestly think we would have been in A and E that night if theyd have had another when they wanted to. Since then weve all said that we wouldnt touch it again as to me personally it put me in another world completely


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

ok another interesting point here is the LD50 of nicotine is 0.5-1.0 mg/kg in humans yet cocaine is 95.1 mg/kg

So looking at that nicotine is MUCH more toxic than cocaine yet cocaine is class A anyone who takes it is a criminal yet smoking on the whole is accepted!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"We cant ban a substance because 2 people die from it, or because it can be addictive!

Knowledge is the key here. the difference between any substance and a poison is only the quantity"

Spot on.

After doing a few google searches I`m not even sure if there has ever even been a single death that could definately be attributed to the use of this drug.

The few reports worldwide of people dying after taking it , their deaths have been "linked" or "associated" with the drug, but I don`t think the cause of death has ever actually been recorded as use of it though. And the deaths have usually involved people taking cocktails of drugs and not just this one substance.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> There have been *2* reported deaths due to this stuff.......
> 
> I read somewhere (in the last few days) that *alcohol kills 100 people EACH AND EVERY DAY!*(i'm pretty sure that was in Britain alone though!!!!)
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Mrs Wee, but you just can't make that comparison.

MILLIONS of people drink alcohol regularily.

A few thousand people at the most take mephedrone.

So say 1 million people drink booze, 100 die. 1000 people take m-cat, 2 die.

Scale it up and if 1 million people are taking m-cat regularily, thats 1,000,000/1000 = 1000.

1000 x 2 = 2000 deaths from Mephedrone use.

Which makes it 20 times worse than alcohol.

(Obviously this is all arbitrary) :bounce:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

goonerton said:


> "We cant ban a substance because 2 people die from it, or because it can be addictive!
> 
> Knowledge is the key here. the difference between any substance and a poison is only the quantity"
> 
> ...


Please can you just agree that its extremely dangerous or otherwise im going to be on it tonight as after the intial feeling of death it was fckin brilliant :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> ok another interesting point here is the LD50 of nicotine is 0.5-1.0 mg/kg in humans yet cocaine is 95.1 mg/kg
> 
> So looking at that nicotine is MUCH more toxic than cocaine yet cocaine is class A anyone who takes it is a criminal yet smoking on the whole is accepted!


This is a sidestep issue, and kinda irrelevant as it is related to potency, not "danger" as such.

You would need to compare the typically available dose of nicotine as a fraction of the lethal dose range.

Then there is the fact that a typical cigarette will give a typical amount of nicotine, reliably. Go buy several grams of "cocaine" from up and down the country, you have no idea what you are taking in terms of cocaine amount, or other sh1t with it - and all will be different.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I personally think you have to have tried it to have any idea as to how it affects your mind and how dangerous it could potentially be


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"Please can you just agree that its extremely dangerous or otherwise im going to be on it tonight as after the intial feeling of death it was fckin brilliant "

OK

"Its extremely dangerous"!!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

goonerton said:


> "Please can you just agree that its extremely dangerous or otherwise im going to be on it tonight as after the intial feeling of death it was fckin brilliant "
> 
> OK
> 
> "Its extremely dangerous"!!


X2 :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Deaths aside.

Legalising a drug (and thats what it is, not a food substance, not plant food) without rigorous testing and confirmation of exactly what possible sides it has and may have with prolonged use is irresponsible. Tax revenue be dammed.

5+ years of clinical trials will also have huge cost implications which will lead to huge drug costs, assuming it would pass the clinical trails in the first place.

In an ideal world everything would be legal and nothing will kill you, but its not ideal


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

just TRY IT lol, i prefered it to cocaine and wouldnt go back to spending £40 quid instead of £15


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Deaths aside.
> 
> Legalising a drug (and thats what it is, not a food substance, not plant food) without rigorous testing and confirmation of exactly what possible sides it has and may have with prolonged use is irresponsible. Tax revenue be dammed.
> 
> ...


Huge drug costs? You know this how? Given what people pay for some drugs, protracted break even point (very short due to amount of usage) I don't think it would be an issue.

Anyway, you are talking about clinical trials - these are used to establish if a new MEDICINE is safe for use. We KNOW drugs used for recreational purposes aren't safe as such. Thats not the point. There would be no point clinical trialling it, because it would fail.

Obviously.

Wonder if cigarettes could pass clinical trials :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK forget newer stuff that pops up - what about established stuff clinically well known - LSD, heroin, cocaine, amphetamine, ecstacy (ie MDMA, not the mish mash of sh1te it has evolved into) and a million others?

Can we legalise them


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought it was ok, wouldnt do it on its own tho

prefer a coke kickstart, then when run out use that stuff

But TBH unless its given to me I wont bother again


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"However the annual reports on drug related deaths in the UK indicates there are currently around 150-200 methadone related deaths per annum - half of which are due to diverted methadone - that is methadone that is bought on the black market (Ghodse et al, 2005. " http://priory.com/psychiatry/Methadone.htm

It seems strange that the recent reports of the two kids that died state they had also been taking methodone, a drug that has killed far more people than methodrone has. Yet before post mortem results are avialable, the media basically dismiss the methodone and put the cause of death down to methadrone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

RS, im not trying to preach here. Im not anti drugs at all

It would be great to be able to walk into a shop and buy 4 E's and a gram of coke, but itll never happen.

Ofcourse it would lead to large drug costs. You think the government/legal producers will go to the Peruvian growers and say "would you mind awefully not selling your grade A gear to the nasty cnuts with guns and sell them to us instead?" Would they bollocks they would have to grow/produce the plants/drugs themselves. Which would mean paying western labour rates, western costs, then theres going to be tax payable on the ingredients, and ofcourse lets not forget the huge tax that everyone is happy to pay for 'legal drugs'


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> RS, im not trying to preach here. Im not anti drugs at all
> 
> It would be great to be able to walk into a shop and buy 4 E's and a gram of coke, but itll never happen.
> 
> Ofcourse it would lead to large drug costs. You think the government/legal producers will go to the Peruvian growers and say "would you mind awefully not selling your grade A gear to the nasty cnuts with guns and sell them to us instead?" Would they bollocks they would have to grow/produce the plants/drugs themselves. Which would mean paying western labour rates, western costs, then theres going to be tax payable on the ingredients, and ofcourse lets not forget the huge tax that everyone is happy to pay for 'legal drugs'


Its cool mate, I'm just debating - bored out my tits :lol:

I'm with you, won't happen, people aren't open minded enough, and too full of fear.

Knowing a bit about industry and chemical manufacture, trust me, most could be made very economically - a lot of them can be synthesised chemically, and that is just like mass production. As for not getting them abroad, a lot of medicines prescribed in the UK are now made abroad, india and the like. UK labour rates for growing being high? I got a massive pack of potatoes, UK for a quid the other day :lol:

It COULD work... but it won't be given a chance.

My body, my business, politicians just like to meddle where it is no concern of thiers... takes attention off the real problems and their own fvckups I suppose.


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

everyone is diffrent so we all would react to it in a diffrent way .... saying that i still think a * legal * drug which is killing young school kids should not be legal so that the kids can buy it with easy

They should carry out more test on it to see whats actually inside it

Stick to smokey plants i say lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

rs007 said:


> My body, my business, politicians just like to meddle where it is no concern of thiers... takes attention off the real problems and their own fvckups I suppose.


I agree with this, meddling cnuts the lot of them. :thumb:

Re spuds, comon! you can hardly compare spuds to drugs man, no tax. lol


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I was watching a programme about drugs and South America, and according to the programme.. If cannabis was to be legalised in the USA, then the colombian cartels would have their profits cut by something like 70%.

Not sure where they got that idea from, but that's what it said.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

By controlling what people can and cant put into their own bodies, in effect means that our bodies are government property.

There are of course pros and cons to legalising drugs, but alcohol is one of the worst of all, it aint even a proper drug, its actually a poison that affects brain functioning in high enough quantities, yet it is perfectly legal.

Some illegal drugs sport a safety profile that alcohol or tobacco cant even come close to.

Dont get me wrong, I am not pro-drug or anything. All im saying is that the government should look at science when making laws, not biased social opinions. For example, Professor David Nutt of the ACMD was sacked from the council for saying that alcohol was bad, and cannabis and real ecstasy were much safer.

He compared in a report called 'Equasy', that horse riding kills more people than ecstasy per year, so why is it not also banned?

Laws must be based on science not media hysterics or biased opinions.

For example, when cannabis was class C, cases of psychosis were dropping and continue to do so, so go figure.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dazsmith69 said:


> stupidity taking anything like that, people know the risks involved and still take them.
> 
> i have no sympathy at all.
> 
> When sh1t starts affecting your heart etc its a very dangerous game and not worth it at all.


everything you do and consume affects your heart in some way mate.....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dazsmith69 said:


> stupidity taking anything like that, people know the risks involved and still take them.
> 
> i have no sympathy at all.
> 
> When sh1t starts affecting your heart etc its a very dangerous game and not worth it at all.





noel said:


> however I bet a survey has never been done ....
> 
> I bet the amount lost by legalisation would no doubt be high
> 
> ...


totally agree with this


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> Just heard on news someone has just died from taking it...


over a hundred people a day die from alcohol abuse,but i dont see any mass media frenzy to ban it.

Think about that,over 100 people EVERY day dieing from alcohol abuse,yet its deemed totally acceptable,such a backwards society we live in:confused1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

goonerton said:


> "However the annual reports on drug related deaths in the UK indicates there are currently around 150-200 methadone related deaths per annum - half of which are due to diverted methadone - that is methadone that is bought on the black market (Ghodse et al, 2005. " http://priory.com/psychiatry/Methadone.htm
> 
> It seems strange that the recent reports of the two kids that died state they had also been taking methodone, a drug that has killed far more people than methodrone has. Yet before post mortem results are avialable, the media basically dismiss the methodone and put the cause of death down to methadrone.


We arnt talking about "Methadone", Mkat is MEPHDRONE!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> over a hundred people a day die from alcohol abuse,but i dont see any mass media frenzy to ban it.


Wow, thats shocking and shows how ass-backwards our laws really are



T_Woody said:


> We arnt talking about "Methadone", Mkat is MEPHDRONE!


LOL I had to explain to someone who was saying mephedrone was similar to heroin.

However she mysteriously shut up when i told her it was a substituted phenethylamine structurally similar to amphetamine, dopamine, noradrenaline, mdma, and nothing at all to do with opiates. I think I annoyed her


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Virgo83 said:


> I personally think you have to have tried it to have any idea as to how it affects your mind and how dangerous it could potentially be


Agreed, some lads I know shift it and don't even bother cutting it, which obviosuly means its as potent as it gets, and the time I tried it, it was like nothing Ive had before, and Ive tried a bit of everything.

From taking it I just got the impression that its in a different league to the other stuff that gets doled out on our streets, the feeling was amazing, really is coke and e rolled into one, buy some coke thesedays and unless you shell out for good stuff all your doing is blocking your nose the day after or feeling depressed as cut with crap/speed.

For all those saying its only killed two people, there have been a lot of local and regional coverage on episodes with m-cat, if someone could limit themselves to a line or two then it *may* be ok, the problem is its so addictive because its verg good, and people just want to continue taking it, once for me and never again.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i may sell a load to th local bag heads, kill em off like.................. i guess plant fertiliser isnt very good for you then..pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MillionG said:


> I'm sorry Mrs Wee, but you just can't make that comparison.
> 
> MILLIONS of people drink alcohol regularily.
> 
> ...


mate your comparison is completely irrelevant,over 100 people *a day* die from alcohol,2 people *SO FAR* have died from mephadrone abuse,kind of pales in significance.

Also the deaths from mephadrone look to have been helped along by the drug methadone.

Its been doing the rounds here for about 1 year plus,we tried it a cpl months ago for first time and nailed 2g between us in space of a few hours,was ok,nothing overly special,certainly not a patch on MDMA that i've had in the past,i dont rate coke regardless and i've tried all sorts of purities of it,the most over rated drug on the planet coke is imo,pure sh1te.

It DID leave me with no appetite and unable to sleepfor the next 24 hours which was not fun,and lets not make any bones about it,the mrs and i are pretty hardcore when it comes to abusing our reccy drugs,just dont see whats that great about this tbh,certainly wont make sense to ban it thats for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Its like Steroids vs Prohormones. Real drugs vs. 'legal highs'

Id rather take something well known.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> mate your comparison is completely irrelevant,over 100 people *a day* die from alcohol,2 people *SO FAR* have died from mephadrone abuse,kind of pales in significance.
> 
> Also the deaths from mephadrone look to have been helped along by the drug methadone.
> 
> ...


As already stated, it gets cut etc, so all I can think is that it wasnt very potent stuff you had cos the stuff I had I dont believe anybody could possibly say it wasnt strong/good mind blowing stuff


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> We arnt talking about "Methadone", Mkat is MEPHDRONE!


Yes I`m aware of that. But the two boys that died recently were reported to have been taking methadone as well as methadrone.

Just the meida decided to home in on the methadrone use , as their is more 'wow factor' than people dieing from using methodone.

"Mr Wainwright and Mr Smith were found collapsed at their homes after a night out in S****horpe.

Police believe they had been drinking and had also taken another drug, the heroin substitute *methadone*.

At a news conference, Dt Ch Insp Mark Oliver said: "A mixture of any type of drug, including alcohol, increases the likelihood of anyone coming to harm."

Mr Oliver said it would be weeks before toxicology tests could determine the cause the the teenagers' deaths and whether mephedrone was a contributory factor. "


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Whats wrong with good old fashioned LSD... that was my drug of choice in years gone by.. if you want mind blowing get some 60's strength stuff and not this cat food sh1te !!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kezz said:


> Whats wrong with good old fashioned LSD... that was my drug of choice in years gone by.. if you want mind blowing get some 60's strength stuff and not this cat food sh1te !!!


  :thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> I had it last summer at a club.......we keyed it.....was ill for half an hour then had the best night in years....not had it again......was a bank holiday binge.


I had you down for a mad party pill popper, now it's official lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Many people on this site inject themselves with stuff from ugl labs and you do not know what is really in the stuff, potentially as dangerous as this?


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Many people on this site inject themselves with stuff from ugl labs and you do not know what is really in the stuff, potentially as dangerous as this?


 Nah mate, Ive never injected UGL test and felt like I was going to die followed by the feeling of complete euphoria.

It would be nice but it just never happens


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> Nah mate, Ive never injected UGL test and felt like I was going to die followed by the feeling of complete euphoria.
> 
> It would be nice but it just never happens


LOL I know that mate wasn't taking about effects.

I just mean when using something from a UG lab then you have no idea what is in it, so could be anything from good gear to acid, you don't know till you try it as UG's not regulated.

So, potentially as dangerous?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

My mate is front page of the MEN today, and also the MEN Online. They set him up and he sold them some stuff. Apparently he has got a lawyer, could he do them over for this, as surely this will hinder him getting a job, his family have seen it etc...

I know he shouldn't be pushing it, but if it's legal...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Depends on lot's of things, most importantly did he sell it as not for human consumption or did he say that was fine.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Who cares if people die or not???

People should have the right to put whatever the fck they want into their own body IMO

As long as it does not effect anyone else ( i dont mean by their death)

Thats why I think it should all be private health care insurance like states, so if do fckup and need treatment, then you have already paid for it, so no one can moan 

I for one resent being told what i can and can stick in myself, especially when for most case its down to a political reason and not health


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Depends on lot's of things, most importantly did he sell it as not for human consumption or did he say that was fine.


He said it isn't for human consumption, which they stated in the article, but then they have also added that he winked at them after he said it. Which he has told me is bullsh!t.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Who cares if people die or not???
> 
> People should have the right to put whatever the fck they want into their own body IMO
> 
> ...


Fcuking agreed!! Reps (not like u need them :lol: :lol

I think you should be made to read sign something so you know the potential side effects, and If you still wanna go ahead. do it !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> As already stated, it gets cut etc, so all I can think is that it wasnt very potent stuff you had cos the stuff I had I dont believe anybody could possibly say it wasnt strong/good mind blowing stuff


no dont get me wrong mate,was out of our tits just dont think you can compare it to e (MDMA that is not normal sh1tty pills with fuk knows what in them) i was totally sparkled,but i cant put my finger on it,just wasnt something that left me dying to try it again.

Now first time i tried MDMA crystals it was like having a moment of clarity on my drug taking,eyes were suddenly opened,this stuff simply doesnt compare,not just my own opinion but that of many hardened partiers around me who have also tried this stuff in a fair few forms of purities from varying sources.


----------



## alba15031 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am surprised at the amount of people on here that have taken this. I work at Medway hospital in accident and emergency and the amount of young kids that have been brought in after taking this stuff is amazing. Heart palpitations, Breathing difficulties, passing out, vomiting and insomnia. I would stay well clear of this stuff


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Whats wrong with good old fashioned LSD... that was my drug of choice in years gone by.. if you want mind blowing get some 60's strength stuff and not this cat food sh1te !!!


I agree 100%!! its my favourite rec by far! i was double dropping onto fruit pastilles but now iv had a nice batch of tabs come in!

jesus these things are insane! take 1 for the night of your life!!

Look at LSD look at the toxicity its stupid its class A.

People have been scared by government propoganda making out its deadly the news papers play on this and 10 years down the line people are terrified of the stuff!

I have people (who have never tried it!) tell me that you think you can fly and jump out the window and stuff! if thats the case in the 60's and 70's the streets would look like one giant pizza with the amount of people 'flying'!!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dezw said:


> LOL I know that mate wasn't taking about effects.
> 
> I just mean when using something from a UG lab then you have no idea what is in it, so could be anything from good gear to acid, you don't know till you try it as UG's not regulated.
> 
> So, potentially as dangerous?


Yeah I know what youre saying but I wouldnt have thought many UG's will put anything harmful in their gear as they want to protect the name of their brand.

But yes, its a possibility.



alba15031 said:


> I am surprised at the amount of people on here that have taken this. I work at Medway hospital in accident and emergency and the amount of young kids that have been brought in after taking this stuff is amazing. Heart palpitations, Breathing difficulties, passing out, vomiting and insomnia. I would stay well clear of this stuff


I'd imagine alot of them are just sh!t scared as they are probably uninformed as to what they can expect from the drug, as I myself was. So have these unexpected effects and panic, get to A and E.

Or do they need to be going to A and E?

How do you treat the symptoms these patients have?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

alba15031 said:


> I am surprised at the amount of people on here that have taken this. I work at Medway hospital in accident and emergency *and the amount of young kids* that have been brought in after taking this stuff is amazing. Heart palpitations, Breathing difficulties, passing out, vomiting and insomnia. I would stay well clear of this stuff


that in itself is the problem mate,young kids,they shouldnt be using it,i say dont ban it,educate and put an age limit on it like **** and alcohol,wont solve the problem but banning it will certainly make it worse.

Also as a side,i think you have a power of panic merchants out there going to a&e in situ's like this,they suffered vomitting and insomnia from taking it,wtf was it they were expecting? its a stim amongst other things ffs!!! :lol: compounds what i mean by educating on the subject so people know what they MAY expect.

Some feel the need to panic over little more than nothing (you see it here everyday with people posting about placebo sides on gear)............


----------



## alba15031 (Jun 9, 2009)

Most are kept in over night given saline drip and are ok by the next day. It seems people are taking alot at anyone time. Alot of people we have had in say that when your on it you just cant help yourself taking more. To be fair all the worse cases have been when its been mixed with alot of alcohol or over drugs.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

the stuffs horrible apparently, I personally dont take any recreational drugs but my brother had some of it a while ago and said it was like taking a sh1t load of pills but a lot more dirty, he said he wont be taking it again as hed never had a come down like it, felt like he was going to pass out. Dont know if this has been mentioned but about 6 people have died from it and one bloke ripped of his scrotum! That to me says avoid at all costs lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BADASSMASS said:


> the stuffs horrible apparently, I personally dont take any recreational drugs but my brother had some of it a while ago and said it was like taking a sh1t load of pills but a lot more dirty, he said he wont be taking it again as hed never had a come down like it, felt like he was going to pass out. Dont know if this has been mentioned but about 6 people have died from it* and one bloke ripped of his scrotum!* That to me says avoid at all costs lol


i would hazzard a guess that the guy in question wasnt of sound mind in the first place LMAO


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

weeman said:
 

> i would hazzard a guess that the guy in question wasnt of sound mind in the first place LMAO


 :lol: :lol: x2


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

TBH im fed up of hearing about m-cat as it is called round are way.i live 5 miles from scunny where the 2 lads died and spend alot of time in grimsby.all my mates are at it.its cheap the buzz is good and you can get it delivered quicker than pizza.its a shame those lads died.it has not been confirmed EXACTLY what has killed them.

but.people take risks in life end of.we all do it otherwise it would be boring.we all die.although im sure the ratio of people dying of booze/**** is alot higher than people taking m-cat.

you can understand why the lads did it.3 quid a pint in some places when you can be off your tits with a tenner.maybe if they put the price of booze down it would classed as a waste of money buying drugs,like when coke first come on the scene it was 50quid a gram.no young lads was intrested. sorry to go on quick post as im just about to watch the liverpool game


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

younglad18 said:


> TBH im fed up of hearing about m-cat as it is called round are way.i live 5 miles from scunny where the 2 lads died and spend alot of time in grimsby.all my mates are at it.its cheap the buzz is good and you can get it delivered quicker than pizza.its a shame those lads died.it has not been confirmed EXACTLY what has killed them.
> 
> but.people take risks in life end of.we all do it otherwise it would be boring.we all die.although im sure the ratio of people dying of booze/**** is alot higher than people taking m-cat.
> 
> *you can understand why the lads did it.3 quid a pint in some places when you can be off your tits with a tenner.*maybe if they put the price of booze down it would classed as a waste of money buying drugs,like when coke first come on the scene it was 50quid a gram.no young lads was intrested. sorry to go on quick post as im just about to watch the liverpool game


Up here in Scotland (not sure if its gnr apply to the whole UK) they are trying to press for a minimum price on each unit of alcohol inan 'attempt' to cut down on binge drinking.

two things wrong with that,first one being its an obvious ploy for government to make more cash as the impact on binge drinkers will be minimal as they will continue to do it (much the same as the whole petrol malarky) and problem number two is that for those who cant afford it and for under agers it will mean that drugs will be a far more viable option of a night instead of getting bladdered on drink at 2 or 3 times the price of the drugs if the government gets its way.

[email protected],but thats no surprise:cursing:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

To anyone saying that people are taking drugs, that could in fact be anything, whilst themselves taking steroids, i say you are hypocritic jackasses.

To anyone saying, legalise, regulate and tax, i say your talking sense, its the only way to stop the funding of criminal gangs. Just look at alcohol prohibition in america, age for taking the first drink went up, purity of alcohol went down, price and profits for dealing alcohol went up, the number of alcohol related offenses went through the roof.

Some of the reasons that this illegality for substances was brought in are that it makes poloticians seem to be authorotitive to be hard on drugs

Wealthy conglomerates with their money in spread into a world of industries realised that that hemp was a viable alternative to many of their products (clothes, paper, rope, fuel), and sought to destroy the competition.

Also that reagan put his stamp of approval on a plan whereby the police (and ambulance services) stop costing money, and start paying for themselves, i.e. much of the polices work would be to tax the populus, by fining people for punitive crimes that had no direct victim, like drug taking. Its why the world is infested with so many god damned speeding cameras as well.

And it is also why the medical system in america is so completely screwed, and why our government wants to screw the NHS in the same way, because it means everyone has to pay medical insurance costs to individual companies, who are running a money making venture. The result being that they will try and make as much money as possible, and refuse as much treatment as they can.

hmmm lastly, to the people who say they allays like to be in control, i give u the words of hunter s thompson:

"The Edge... there is no honest way to explain it because the only people who really know where it is are the ones who have gone over. The others-the living-are those who pushed their control as far as they felt they could handle it, and then pulled back, or slowed down, or did whatever they had to when it came time to choose between Now and Later."


----------



## The_Hammers (Feb 28, 2010)

tried meow at a chrismas party with the missus, my mate who done none videoed us when everyone was fcuked we looked like right d**ks, legal drugs real drugs all a load of rubbish imo only tried it as it was this legal high was out of it, just sticks to the beer which is legal and good for you (in moderation) :thumbup1:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Thats why I think it should all be private health care insurance like states, so if do fckup and need treatment, then you have already paid for it, so no one can moan


The problem is mate, that the companies will do stuff like, accept money from you for years and years, then when u finally do need them, will say, oh, you didn't tell us u changed address, please fill out a change of address form, and u will be covered again, but ur not covered for the leg u broke when uninsured.

They will also want to kick u out that hospital as fast as they can, feed u as little as they can get away with, give u the cheapest bulk made medicines they can, but jack up the price 100000% when its u paying for them and not them.

They will cancel ur insurance once u have reached ur limit of treatment cost.

I really dont think that profit, and the medical health of people, should ever be considerd at the same time, and that when insurance companies are given the sole power to determine life or death of individuals, their first concern will be their own pockets.

U can still get health insurance in the UK, and private health insurance in the UK is fantastic, mainly because they know that they have to be better than the care u get for free already, or there is no point!

God help us if the accountants get their way.

If you havent seen it, i suggest watching the michal moore expose on the american health industry, its gut wrenching watching this woman, who has sold her home, her car, everything valuable, and moved in with her daughter, so that she can afford to buy her medicine.

Medicine that would cost her just a few cents, each month to buy, if she lived in cuba. She cried her eyes out when she saw the price of her drugs over in cuba.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

The_Hammers said:


> tried meow at a chrismas party with the missus, my mate who done none videoed us when everyone was fcuked we looked like right d**ks, legal drugs real drugs all a load of rubbish imo only tried it as it was this legal high was out of it, just sticks to the beer which is legal and good for you (in moderation) :thumbup1:


Alcohol is also a drug remember mate.

So its ok to get fvcked out of your face drinking beer but not to do the same with rec drugs??

I dont particularly like the feeling of being drunk now tbh but do like the feeling of some recs and the comedown is no comparison for me compared to a hangover.

I once tried acid but was a horrible experience, was chased by a red warrior about 10ft tall in a viking helmet and spent the next few hours hiding at my mates house under the bed. Never again.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dig said:


> *Alcohol is also a drug remember mate.*
> 
> So its ok to get fvcked out of your face drinking beer but not to do the same with rec drugs??
> 
> ...


No its not:confused1: :confused1:

Its my main carb source, a mix of quality hops and barley:lol: :lol:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> i would hazzard a guess that the guy in question wasnt of sound mind in the first place LMAO


  totally agree there, you could also argue that I read that in The Sun, so it may also be a load of nonsense lol, but as I dont seem to be of sound mind at the best of times Id rather steer clear, its one thing having no balls, its another having no bag to keep them in


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No its not:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Its my main carb source, a mix of quality hops and barley:lol: :lol:


On the most harmful drugs list so thought govt classed it as a drug.

WTF you wont ever get big and strong drinking beer mate:rolleyes: Cut out all beer and replace with water, distilled water if poss:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I did everything but smack for a long time in my youth but when I went into the Army I had to dry up...............when I came out a few years later and met up with my old mates I realized how much of a fvck up I must have been as they had not changed one bit, rec drugs are for mugs IMO!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive used it once or twice before xmas, hurt my nose to **** but gave me a nice little pick me up considering i wasnt drinking i was in a decent mood etc alnight.

First time i had this and coke and felt ok afterwards.

second time i just had this sat night. sunday felt fine. mon-wed felt like what i imagine its like going cold turkey off smack. didnt want to get out of bed/socialise or anything. actually pretty much how i feel now dieting LMAO.

wouldnt buy it certainly not now as like coke quite a few young lads getting it and nocking the shxt out of it. As its cheap to buy anyway ure getting more of the end user type buying more of it nocking it then selling it to cover there own use.


----------



## The_Hammers (Feb 28, 2010)

Dig said:


> Alcohol is also a drug remember mate.
> 
> So its ok to get fvcked out of your face drinking beer but not to do the same with rec drugs??
> 
> ...


dont like being drunk I loves getting drunk :beer: , i trian all week so saturdays is my day to get smashed with my mates and have a laugh, then its swimming and relax in the sauna/jazuzzi on sunday sauna is the best hangover cure :thumb: lmao @ acid never done acid saying that the only drugs ive ever tried done is meow and coke


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> No its not:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Its my main carb source, a mix of quality hops and barley:lol: :lol:


would seem I follow your diet Joe :laugh:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well my nose has been bleeding for like a month because of this stuff.

I have a very addicitive personallity and have been hooked on this for the past while.

But i am never going near it again after this week becuase i had mates over from ireland for st paddies day and we had been drinking from monday until thrusday morning, but meth got include din the mix on tuesaday.

come thursday night i had 3 pannic attacks.

I have never had a pannick attack in my life, i didnt know what was wrong with me my girlfriend had to lay me on the floor and cover me with wet towels to clam me down, i lost 7 kg in weight through sweating excessivly.

it also made my face change, made me look sick.

It has burnt away the rims of nostrils, now my nose feels more open and biggger.

One day it even turned my face purple and blue, and it gave me brown lumps on my lips.

it has been ruining my life this past while.

it is a horrible drug.

Dont go near it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

not a fan then?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Too much of a fan mate :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

fancy a line? hahhaah


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha naw ill be ok thanks my nose is hurting like ****!!!

wouldnt mind a bif fat joint tho if ya got some? :lol:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Think I will stick to Ketamine, at least that has been tested on horses


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Markc said:


> Think I will stick to Ketamine, at least that has been tested on horses


ahhh ket.. what a drug, sadly since mephedrone its all gone dry in liverpool 

I got a little bit of **** mephedrone laying over from the weekend, just getting rid of it now lol..

Stuff of the internet is amazing, stuff from dealers is bashed to fuuk and is **** .. sign of things to come eh ? !


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> Well my nose has been bleeding for like a month because of this stuff.
> 
> I have a very addicitive personallity and have been hooked on this for the past while.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell that sounds horrible, worst come downs I experienced was from base speed, nasty sh*t made be paranoid as fvck and could never sleep, sweated constantly, felt sick, couldn't eat, lost sh*t loads of weight!

E's use to be amazing when I first started taking them but over the years they seemed to change and just made be agressive, parrniod and gave me panic attacks too.

Coke was probably my favorite rec drug, used to do about a gram a day at one point, didn't really have any nasty sides off it at all but got me in huge debt!

LSD & magic mushrooms were crazy too, remember I when to the Beltane Festival up Carlton Hill once in Edinburgh on magic mushrooms and was tripping out my box seeing devils in trees and all manner of crazy sh*t, TBH I'm surprised I'm still walking around and breathing the amount of sh*t I have put into my system when I was younger lol!

Hash & Weed would always be smoked constantly throughout the day no matter what else I was taking, again alot of fun at first but lead to paranoia and panic attacks eventually.

Wouldn't take anything now even if someone paid me just don't think my body or mind would be able to take it!:laugh:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Weed is the only drug that is worthwile.

It wont hinder your gains, and it wont kill ya!! :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> Weed is the only drug that is worthwile.
> 
> It wont hinder your gains, and it wont kill ya!! :lol:


Bloody kills my throat though ! and Is murder on a keto.. all I crave is carbs haha :thumb:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Took it for the first time over the weekend. From 9pm Sat night till 9pm Sunday night me and my mate polished of 2g between us, so roughly a gram each.

I can honestly say we had a top night and day but since i woke up yesterday i have felt so ill and have been violently vomiting. I just constantly feel sick and can't even keep water down.

I don't know if it is because of this but it has not been a good experience and i'm in no rush to go back.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I just think taking "rec" drugs seems pointless, why should you need aid of drugs to have a good night.?

They shouldn't make it illegal, they should simply make a system where anyone who passes a medical can get it through the NHS (except you have to pay for it) and anyone who gets it, is monitored etc.

also think that should be the same with steroids, reduces the risk of dodgey dealings.


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

i done few 3 day weekenders loved it and no come down


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a lot of people are hooked on the stuff round here... losing a lot of weight etc and taking it everyday, i think its quite addictive


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

the problem with this stuff is you just u dont wanna stop on it, i dont feel bad on it like i would coke or pills, example, so say its 8am in the morning i think i better go to bed now on coke or pills, but on this stuff it dont ever feel bad, so instead of 1 day it becomes 3 days lol, if i didnt have work dunno how long it would go on for, which is not good and thats why i trying to keep off it beacuse it not helping my training one bit lol.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

goonerton said:


> If someone died from taking a steroid substacnce laced with a fatal comtaminant, the media would be screaming for the use of steroids to be made illegal too.


This happend a while back, some young lad took anadrol and died, didnt say how much or if it was fake but the media tried to start somethin, it never caught on though


----------

